# Surface Treatment Manager Wanted



## iandoc1975 (Sep 20, 2012)

*ESSENTIAL*
HNC/HND in materials/coatings process or technologies
Hempel coating inspectors training (5 day course)
7 years experience in supervisory and management of large steel structure surface treatment facilities with proven track record of delivering success.
please contact me for further details.

This advert is genuine.


----------

